
Scientific Journal to Authors: Publish in Wikipedia or Perish - alexandros
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/publish_in_wikipedia_or_perish.php
======
basugasu
This is actually an old idea from early in Wikipedia's history:

"It was hoped that scientists would sometimes drop by wikipedia, and start a
stub or short article on something they had researched, prior to it being
accepted in a peer reviewed journal. This would allowed a scientist to prove
that they discovered something first."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Kim_Bruning/Lost_functiona...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Kim_Bruning/Lost_functionalities#Ability_to_establish_priority)

As that page also notes, the very strict interpretation of "No original
research" of the modern Wikipedia community makes this very difficult.

Even pages in userspace pushing what is deemed OR are liable to get deleted,
though not nearly as much as in articlespace.

------
zitterbewegung
Couldn't the abstract dumbed down a little serve as the stub for wikipedia?

------
habibur
"No original research."

~~~
alexandros
That's what I thought too at first but the journal instructions have it
covered:

"At least one stub article (essentially an extended abstract) for the paper
should be added to either an author's userspace at Wikipedia (preferred route)
or added directly to the main Wikipedia space (be sure to add literature
references to avoid speedy deletion)."

